# Uschi noch unzerknittert x1



## hottehotte1 (2 Juni 2008)

Da fand ich unsere Uschi noch richtig lecker


----------



## Tokko (2 Juni 2008)

Da warst du schneller als ich...

Besten Dank für Uschi.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## spiffy05 (14 Juni 2008)

Vielen dank! Und wenn du noch mehr hast...


----------



## strike300 (14 Juni 2008)

kannt ich noch garnicht, danke


----------



## maierchen (14 Juni 2008)

Ja war bestimmt noch vor der Faltencreme!
:thx:!


----------



## misterxyz (15 Juni 2008)

ich kannte des noch gar nicht


----------



## teethmaker1 (16 Okt. 2008)

Also ich finde Uschi auch heute MIT Falten immer noch toll und wir werden ja alle mal älter.


----------



## armin (16 Okt. 2008)

teethmaker1 schrieb:


> Also ich finde Uschi auch heute MIT Falten immer noch toll und wir werden ja alle mal älter.



Da hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, nur viele haben keinen Spiegel Zuhause:thumbup:


----------



## fisch (17 Okt. 2008)

Ja "auf der Alm da gibt´s koa Sünd´ !!"
:thumbup:


----------



## lunaboy1965 (17 Okt. 2008)

ist ja mittlerweile über 10 jahre her sie hat sich ganz gut gehalten danke


----------



## Rambo (29 Okt. 2008)

Danke für die hübsche Uschi!
:thumbup:


----------



## architekt539 (4 März 2009)

Sie war und ist ein Klasse Teil!


----------



## juanlobo (5 März 2009)

Oh ja, das würde man gerne mal größer und näaher sehen. (Schäm!!)


----------



## zebulon (7 März 2009)

Danke für die bezaubernde Uschi!!!!


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Danke für Uschi :thx:


----------



## boy 2 (2 Juli 2012)

Danke für Uschi! Sexy!


----------



## DEGSTAR (2 Juli 2012)

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, damals


----------



## fredclever (8 Juli 2012)

Klasse die Uschi, danke dafür.


----------



## WASSERGEIST (25 Aug. 2012)

oLa,ganz schön scharf fur die damalige Zeit.Hut ab.


----------



## G3GTSp (26 Aug. 2012)

danke für Uschi


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Aug. 2012)

Uschi hat ein wunder schönes Gesicht.


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

sehr lange her


----------



## aldo (4 Jan. 2013)

ja damals war sie noch ein richtiger hingucker.


----------



## happy58 (4 Jan. 2013)

Thank you a lot


----------



## octi (14 Jan. 2013)

allen Rufen zum Trotz:
auch Heute noch eine tolle Frau


----------



## gucky52 (14 Jan. 2013)

sehr schön, mehr davon


----------



## pic (14 Jan. 2013)

Für ihr alter eine sehr hübsche Frau.  Danke


----------



## Spargel (16 Jan. 2013)

sehr schön! danke


----------



## gaddaf (16 Jan. 2013)

Danke - gerne mehr!


----------



## danthemaniac (17 Jan. 2013)

jap schon länger her


----------

